# Commercial Roofing In Kentucky



## martinsskarty (Apr 22, 2020)

If you looking for best Commercial Roofing Service In Kentucky then this is the best place for you we provide roofing services in very reasonable prices . If you have any query then you can also call us @ 8592983306 Or You can also visit here :

lexingtonroofingrepair.com/commercial-roofing/


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

martinsskarty said:


> If you looking for best Commercial Roofing Service In Kentucky then this is the best place for you we provide roofing services in very reasonable prices . If you have any query then you can also call us @ 8592983306 Or You can also visit here :
> 
> lexingtonroofingrepair.com/commercial-roofing/


 Self promotion like your post is considered SPAM. A self link in you signature line is ok, but no more blatant adverts please.:jester:


Especially since your IP is in India. 

https://whatismyipaddress.com/ip/210.56.109.190


----------



## Bobeechee (Jan 3, 2019)

You’re advertising roofing to a group of roofers? Genius.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Bobeechee said:


> You’re advertising roofing to a group of roofers? Genius.


 It's most likely from some low rent SEO service, considering where the OP is posting from.:jester:


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

That is what i was thinking as well SPAM


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

BirminghamRoofs said:


> That is what i was thinking as well SPAM


 Yep. Glad you got the issue with your signature line solved, and a belated "welcome aboard!":thumbup:


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

Thanks! Looking forward to being apart of the forum.


----------

